# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  India ka 71 milionë përdorues të internetit

## argjenddre

*Sipas rezultateve të hulumtimit më të ri të cilat e kanë kryer disa kompani të cilat merren me statistika dhe shifra rreth 71 milionë njerëz në Indi përdorin internetin, respektivisht kanë thënë se e bëjnë këtë gjë.*

Nëse merret parasysh se ky shtet ka mbi një miliard banorë kjo shifër nuk është për tu kënaqur.

Hulumtimi i njëjtë sjell informata se prej shifrës së përmendur prej 71 milionë përdoruesve të internetit vetëm 52 milionë i qasen atij rregullisht. Sa për sqarim, qasja e rregullt në internet në këtë rast nënkupton së paku një herë në muaj. Megjithatë, kjo shifër është rritur në krahasim me vitin 2008 për 10 milionë që është rritje prej 19 për qind.

----------

